# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  En México nos llevan años de ventaja...

## F. Lázaro

Como todos sabemos, aquí en España la mayoría de las veces vemos el tiempo así:


Fuente: http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/los...alidad-251508/

Sin embargo, en México nos llevan años de ventaja. En México da gusto ver el parte meteorológico  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://tusnius.com/tag/presentadoras/


Fuente: http://www.broadsheet.ie/wp-content/...eathergirl.jpg


Fuente: http://www.fotolog.com/el_gran_beto/28915889


Fuente: http://francislz.wordpress.com/2007/...sas-del-clima/

A ver si toman ejemplo aquí en España  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Supongo que te refieres a que los símbolos son mejores que aquí :Big Grin: 

Por lo demás no veo diferencia.

P.D. Es por si lo lee mi mujer :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Bueno yo soy muy clasico y suelo ver el tiempo en el canal sur.












Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Así está bien, Fede. Y el que no lo vea.............que se apañe  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Me quedo con el tiempo en México, aunque aquí en España había un personaje en La Sexta que también tenía una forma muy peculiar de dar el pronóstico del tiempo.
Aquí dejo un vídeo con una compilación de sus mejores momentos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tampoco están nada mal los símbolos en Canal Sur  :Smile: 




> 


¿Habéis escuchado la dirección de los vientos variables del Golfo de Cádiz? Ponerlo desde el 2:25 al 2:30...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Uffff, que observador eres Federico, vaya problema que tienen esos vientos, ojalá a mí no me pase nunca lo mismo que a esos vientos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Uffff, que observador eres Federico, vaya problema que tienen esos vientos, ojalá a mí no me pase nunca lo mismo que a esos vientos


Sí que tengo buen oído sí, como un lince  :Big Grin: 

Esos vientos son unos vientos muy chungos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Si nos ponemos así, hay teles rusas en las que las presentadoras van haciendo streapteases según dan las noticias.


De todos modos...

No quiero ser el purtiano cortarollos, pero
DEBERÍA DAROS VERGÜENZA, digamos que este hilo puede herir la sensibilidad de bastantes personas.

Aunque hay que reconocer que el Picasso y el de bigote y perilla que daba el tiempo en la sexta son vomitivos, y que se agradecen otras vistas.

¡Ah!, y Ana de Roque, de La Primera, tampoco está tan mal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si nos ponemos así, hay teles rusas en las que las presentadoras van haciendo streapteases según dan las noticias.


Es que esos ya se pasan tres pueblos, no los he puesto porque ya son demasiado  :Big Grin: 




> Aunque hay que reconocer que el Picasso y el de bigote y perilla que daba el tiempo en la sexta son vomitivos, y que se agradecen otras vistas.


Lo que todavía no consigo comprender como le permiten eso, eso de "si no les ha tocado la lotería..." se pasa tres pueblos, lamentable.




> ¡Ah!, y Ana de Roque, de La Primera, tampoco está tan mal.


Mónica López también es muy maja, además sabe tela sobre meteo...


Fuente: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/genteyt...04G4P54994.htm

----------


## Comizo

> Fuente: http://francislz.wordpress.com/2007/...sas-del-clima/
> 
> A ver si toman ejemplo aquí en España


Si echamos la vista aún más atrás en el tiempo, la diferencia ya es atroz...

----------


## Los terrines

> Si echamos la vista aún más atrás en el tiempo, la diferencia ya es atroz...


Comizo, eran tiempos del barco K; qué recuerdos. Muchas gracias por traerlo a mi memoria.

Un cordial saludo.

----------

